# Ave Speed



## lcecere (Dec 19, 2009)

Just finishing first season with a road bike. Have ridden a fair amount should top 1,000 miles this weekend.

Still trying to find out what a decent pace should be a in-shape middle age man. Relize that there are a ton of variables hills, lenght, weather, etc. But most of my rides are solo and I live in Central Vt so there are very few flat rides. What type of pace would be good for a 10/12 mile lunch ride with one 1/2 mile climb at the end?

Thanks.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

It's impossible to say, especially without knowing the grade of that climb. 10 miles is a short ride so 1/2 mile climb is a significant portion and a 'climb' could be anything from just a few MPH slower than usual to barely able to keep a speed that registers on the computer.


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2010)

hard to answer but a valid question....I would recommend that you focus on constant improvement rather than a certain speed....so every week try to cut 10-20 seconds off of your previous week's time....also, be sure you are focusing on the really important aspect of cycling .....having fun!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

> What type of pace would be good for a 10/12 mile lunch ride with one 1/2 mile climb at the end?


Faster than you did it last Spring.

Seriously, there is no answer to that question. If you ride hard, you'll get stronger. If you ride with some groups, you will find some people slower than you, and some faster (and some of those faster ones will be older than you, and look like they're in worse shape ;-)


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

a good avg pace would be 24.7 mph.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

It also depends if you're talking about on the internet or on the road.
You should average at least 23 on the internet while 18ish is decent on a road for someone with only 1000 miles under their belt.

You'll probably need to increase milage next year if you want to see significant improvement. I understand the season is short in Vermont but a 1000 a year probably won't result in anything drastic. Not to imply it's all about miles because it's more what you do with those miles but still.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

Oxtox said:


> a good avg pace would be 24.7 mph.


Maybe 24.7 mph on the climb itself. I'd hope to see at least 30 mph average on the flat parts of the ride. Hope that helps.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I would say I have an average speed. On large group rides, I'm passed by a lot of people. I also pass a lot of people. That'd make me average, right? Right??


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

*averages, medians, means*



Peanya said:


> I would say I have an average speed. On large group rides, I'm passed by a lot of people. I also pass a lot of people. That'd make me average, right? Right??


I've heard that President Eisenhower was once shocked to learn that fully half of the American population have below-average intelligence.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Stay away from MDs*



JCavilia said:


> I've heard that President Eisenhower was once shocked to learn that fully half of the American population have below-average intelligence.


Yes, and half of all MDs graduated in the bottom of their class!


----------



## J24 (Oct 8, 2003)

JCavilia said:


> I've heard that President Eisenhower was once shocked to learn that fully half of the American population have below-average intelligence.


That was actually the 2nd President Johnson, (LBJ), and he was shocked after being told that President Kennedy had considered him a part of that population.


----------



## lcecere (Dec 19, 2009)

alright maybe too broad of a question and I don't think I'll ever ave 30mph on hills, flats or anything that's not powered by a motor.

Seriously, thank you for the input, I like the idea of just trying to make sure there is improvement throughout the season. And yes, the season here in VT can be short and very random. Last week lots of cold rain except for one day so limited to one short 12 mile lunch time ride. This week not much better, but hoping for some sun this weekend.

The other thing I've discovered that seems to help is my old mtn bike which I had out the other night (too cold and damp for the road). Riding the backroads and trails seems to help my next road ride, not sure it's physical or just that when I jump back on my road bike it seems so light and the pavement, even in VT, seems so smooth.

enjoy the weekend rides.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

As you mentioned, there are tons of variables. A book that was suggested to me right here on RBR was *Cycling Past 50* by Joel Friel. That will give you much of the knowledge you desire young grasshopper.

A 10/12 mile lunch ride not only takes into consideration the terrain, but your age, heart rate and body fat can also figure into the calculation.

To best answer the question, you should keep stats of your average speed for the 10/12 mile lunch ride and measure your improvement. IMHO 10/12 miles is a distance that you should be able to sustain a high rate of speed, so if you are working at 80% of your Max Heart Rate (a simple calculation is 220 - your age), then you are giving the ride your max effort. So a _good pace _for a 40 year old is different than a good pace for a 50 year old.


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

Hail Speed! Also depends on corners, stop signs and stop lights. On a ride as short as ten miles, each stop can take several tenths off your average. Don't expect to reach your best shape for many years.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

I've also found that simply putting a second magnet on my wheel doubles my average speed.


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

MerlinAma said:


> I've also found that simply putting a second magnet on my wheel doubles my average speed.


It's easier to just change the wheel diameter setting in your computer to something much bigger. ;-)


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

If my average speed isn't where I'd like it to be at the end of a ride I just lift up the front and spin the front wheel like mad for a little while. Helps with getting in my base miles too.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

*You're an idiot*



erj549 said:


> Maybe 24.7 mph on the climb itself. I'd hope to see at least 30 mph average on the flat parts of the ride. Hope that helps.



Wow! Will you be my friend? Do you realize this is in the BEGINNERS area? A sustained 30mph average on flats? I think you are looking for the Elitist section of the forum. Why don't you go there and talk with your buddies about the size of your penis.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

BostonG said:


> Wow! Will you be my friend? Do you realize this is in the BEGINNERS area? A sustained 30mph average on flats? I think you are looking for the Elitist section of the forum. Why don't you go there and talk with your buddies about the size of your penis.


Whoa, Boston. Everybody else realized it was a joke. Even the new guys got it pretty quick. Nobody averages 30 mph on a solo ride except the fastest 20 guys in a Tour de France time trial.

BTW, did you make it to Sheldon's Place a couple weeks ago? Did you get your new brake pads set up?


----------



## seacoaster (May 9, 2010)

*Here's how I increase my average speed*

55 mph last week


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

JCavilia said:


> Whoa, Boston. Everybody else realized it was a joke. Even the new guys got it pretty quick. Nobody averages 30 mph on a solo ride except the fastest 20 guys in a Tour de France time trial.


Heh, pretty much, unless you can arrange to ride nothing but tailwinds.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

BostonG said:


> Wow! Will you be my friend? Do you realize this is in the BEGINNERS area? A sustained 30mph average on flats? I think you are looking for the Elitist section of the forum. Why don't you go there and talk with your buddies about the size of your penis.


you should probably lay off the caffeine and have your sense of humor re-calibrated.

you look kinda silly not getting an obvious joke and going all apeshit.


----------



## DWbikeNY (Aug 26, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> I've heard that President Eisenhower was once shocked to learn that fully half of the American population have below-average intelligence.


Well, then Eisenhower was wrong since he must have meant median rather than average.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

DWbikeNY said:


> Well, then Eisenhower was wrong since he must have meant median rather than average.


I'm thinking likely the mode.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

DWbikeNY said:


> Well, then Eisenhower was wrong since he must have meant median rather than average.


The term "average" can several different things in mathematical and common usage. One meaning is the arithmetic mean (the one you're thinking of), but the median is another kind of average, and is the one most commonly meant in discussing things like the distribution of IQ's in a population. In a large population with values distributed in a symmetrical bell curve, the arithmetic mean and the median will coincide.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

Oxtox said:


> you should probably lay off the caffeine and have your sense of humor re-calibrated.
> 
> you look kinda silly not getting an obvious joke and going all apeshit.



Ooopsie 

Think I just lost a couple chest hairs. OK, OK, ummm, good one. But do I really need my sense of humor recalibrated (didn't you see my penis comment? That was a good one)? I just need my sense of realism checked is all. Maybe this place should have a pre-newbie forum where we can test our comments in a safe and nurturing environment. Self deprication is the best way to admit your faults, or, I can take your advice and blame it on the caffeine...or maybe I can take Milli Vinilli's advice and just blame it on the rain - anything but me.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

BostonG said:


> Maybe this place should have a pre-newbie forum where we can test our comments in a safe and nurturing environment.


Or you could just read this:
http://www.roadbikereview.com/guidelinescrx.aspx


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

JCavilia said:


> Whoa, Boston. Everybody else realized it was a joke. Even the new guys got it pretty quick. Nobody averages 30 mph on a solo ride except the fastest 20 guys in a Tour de France time trial.
> 
> BTW, did you make it to Sheldon's Place a couple weeks ago? Did you get your new brake pads set up?


Yeah, I guess I was trying to get the "I don't get it" vote...looking like an idiot is just part of my boyish charm. 

No, I didn't get the pads yet - family life gets in the way sometimes. My wife actually thinks it's more important to take our boy to a pumpkin farm (and ride the ponies, whom I like to call donkeys just to see her roll her eyes), do laundry, and grocery shopping than to get some stuff I want for my bike. Women! They just don't get it. So after we saw to it that all the chores were done, I had enough time to either get the stuff or go on a hill climb ride that I had already pre registered for...easy choice. I've been working through a nagging caugh that kept me off the bike for 2 weeks. The hile climb was the first significant ride I had after that and I was very surprised - did better than I thought (which was still poor relative to experienced riders). I guess the time off helped. 

I actually decided to get cables and housing while I'm at it. Maybe I'll make time this weekend.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Or you could just read this:
> http://www.roadbikereview.com/guidelinescrx.aspx



PJ, I have much respect for you and others with your knowledge but don't be a stick in the mud. I already fell on my sword and my wound is still fresh. Salt hurts. Don't hate.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

BostonG said:


> PJ, I have much respect for you and others with your knowledge but don't be a stick in the mud. I already fell on my sword and my wound is still fresh. Salt hurts. Don't hate.


Two points. If you look at when you posted to JC and I posted to you, they were at the exact time, so I couldn't have read your response.

Second, you took my post more critically (of you) than I intended. I actually had intended on adding a  but didn't.

Thank you for the back handed compliment, though.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

PJ352 said:


> Two points. If you look at when you posted to JC and I posted to you, they were at the exact time, so I couldn't have read your response.
> 
> Second, you took my post more critically (of you) than I intended. I actually had intended on adding a  but didn't.
> 
> Thank you for the back handed compliment, though.


Spoken like a true gentleman. I suppose it was a bit back handed. Geez, you cyclists are an insightful breed. Taking your 2 points into account, please allow me to re-phrase:

PJ, I have much respect for you and others with knowledge and experience (hence the over sensitivity). 

I'm married to a clinical psychologist, sensitivity was a prerequisite. Thanks for the 2 smiley emoticons...I wish there was one that symbolized a hug, but this'll have to do - :thumbsup:


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Tell you what, to stay in my club of middle aged cyclist...you would absolutely have to average at least 15mph on that ride to not be dropped. Once your in the club rides, your average distances would increase. In club rides you would have higher average speeds since everybody takes turns up front. 
Shoot for the 15mph average and remember that some days with wind, you may come out with a 12 mph average. That's okay !!!
Keep on riding.


----------



## martinrjensen (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's what to do. if you are anything like me, you have days when you are just nailing it. You feel really strong the whole way. Do your typical ride and note the time. Work off of that. 
There really are so many variables that it's impossible to say (for you). On my typical 14 mile winter daily ride, if I average 15, I'm killing it. 14 I consider really good. This is my computer average which starts as soon as I'm out the door. I have done some 65 mile group rides where we averaged 16 plus which included a couple slow guys holding us down. On a ride where I bonked, (65 miles) I averaged 15.9 and 3000 ft of elevation. It's really an individual thing and I would have to ride your routes to give you a better figure than I have.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Tommy Walker said:


> To best answer the question, you should keep stats of your average speed for the 10/12 mile lunch ride and measure your improvement. IMHO 10/12 miles is a distance that you should be able to sustain a high rate of speed, so if you are working at 80% of your Max Heart Rate (a simple calculation is 220 - your age), then you are giving the ride your max effort.


Sure, but training increases your lactate threshold (it could be at 75% of maximum heart rate for an average person, 90% for a amateur athlete, and 98% for a pro).

There's also a huge range of individual variation in maximum heart rate. The formulas can miss by 20-30 beats in either direction. Your maximum heart rate is your maximum heart rate from a maximum effort.


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

It takes me 5+ miles to get warmed up and comfortable to push it hard...if I push it hard to early my legs tighten up and I feel like a rock...way too many rides this fall I tightened up and didnt start to feel good until 15-18 miles into a 30 mile ride.


----------



## bds3 (Aug 10, 2009)

MerlinAma said:


> I've also found that simply putting a second magnet on my wheel doubles my average speed.


Alright that's freaking hilarious.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> Sure, but training increases your lactate threshold (it could be at 75% of maximum heart rate for an average person, 90% for a amateur athlete, and 98% for a pro).
> 
> *There's also a huge range of individual variation in maximum heart rate. * The formulas can miss by 20-30 beats in either direction. Your maximum heart rate is your maximum heart rate from a maximum effort.


Correct, my example was just a rule of thumb. I got my HRM in the spring, by summer what I was doing before at let's say 160 BPM I was doing at 135. My resting heart rate went from around 70 to the 30's. I don't push my target heart rate any higher, I just relish that I can go faster at a lower rate. Your statement bolded above was my point, a good average speed can vary, so if the OP was a 50 year old average person, a good average speed would be, let's say 18 MPH, but if he were a 30 year old amateur athlete, then 20 MPH would be a bettter number (just making those numbers up). OP should measure against his potential, not all the Lance's or the Fred's out there.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

For what it's worth (going back to the original post) I'm 51 years of age. Started road biking in October of this year (yes two months worth) and I have been tracking my speed, HR, mileage, cadence etc the whole time. I'm 5'8" and 168 pounds, Average shape and have lost 45 pounds over the last two years. Biking is a fitness thing for me and I really enjoy being outdoors. Now to answer your question. When I started I was averaging 14 MPH over a 12 mile ride. Over the last two months and about 400 miles I have increased my speed average to 16 MPH and have reached 30 miles. Shooting for 52 by February of next year. With the increase in MPH I have reduced my average heart rate from 162 to 157. Average cadence is 90. At this point I'm focused on maintaining a healthy heart rate and improving. I think it will come over time as small goals are achieved. Hope this helps. There is a ton of knowledge on this forum. Best piece of advice I have seen is to have fun!


----------



## red elvis (Sep 9, 2010)

lcecere said:


> ... What type of pace would be good for a 10/12 mile lunch ride with one 1/2 mile climb at the end?
> 
> Thanks.


This really depends on you. For my typical 20 mile ride, i started riding on a 10-11 mph pace to warm up and then i go faster on flat (up to 19mph). When i'm gassed i usually ride back around 12 mph again and when i feel ready again i cranked it up hard to ride faster again. on the steep hill (about a quarter mile long) i rode around 6-5 mph and usually the sweetest part of my ride is everytime i made it to the top of the hill. going downhill i ride up to 35 one time because traffic is very light. I usually ride 25 mph going downhill.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

There is no typical or average speed. No one can answer your question with any certainty. There are just too many variables. Road surface, tires, tire size, tire inflation, wind, hills, what mood you happen to be in that particular day, temperature, humidity, etc. It's just not possible to say


----------

